# The Spin Doctor Appliance Repairs. Washing machines, dishwashers, Ovens



## Stephen Neale (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi.
I run the Spin Doctor Appliance Repairs.
I live and work around the Brixton area. I can repair / service and install washing machines, dryers, dishwashers and ovens. I have 22 years experience and all work is fully guaranteed. Give me a call for free advise or a quote. You can follow me on twitter @brixspindoctor or email thespindoctor1000@gmail.com or call me on 07921777428
www.londonspindoctor.com 
Thanks 
Steve


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2013)

*Thread moved to appropriate forum.


----------



## Marjan (Mar 26, 2015)

Just wanted to leave a review for thespindoctor: Steve arrived on the dot and sorted out the problem with our washing machine in under 20 minutes (the washing machine tried to eat a sock and the belt had snapped). Very fast, professional and charged a fair price - would gladly recommend him to others! Thanks a lot Steve.


----------

